# Cheerwine



## kickassbob (Nov 28, 2012)

I am new to bottle collecting. I wanted a couple of the older Cheerwine bottles like this one. How often have any of ya'll seen these go to auction and what prices they are bringing. Also does anyone have a picture of the 1st Cheerwine bottle that had a paper label on it. Thanks for the info. http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHEERWINE-C...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## kickassbob (Nov 28, 2012)

I have searched this forum and visited Blakes website on Cheerwine collectibles. Is there anywhere else I can get info from?


----------



## LC (Nov 28, 2012)

I had an acl Cheerwine some time back , of course that was probably the newest one. I think I sold it for four or five bucks it was a nice clean one , as for what they are worth I have no idea . Never seen one with a paper label . Hopefully someone else will be able to help you with it .


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 28, 2012)

KAB ~

 Welcome to the forum.

 As you know, Cheerwine was first bottled by Mint Cola. I couldn't find a picture of a Cheerwine label on a Mint Cola bottle, but I did find this glass. Notice on the edge where it has Mint Cola. I do not know the age of the glass, only that it was described as rare. I suspect this might be what the first paper label looked like. ???

 SPB


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 28, 2012)

Actually it was created by the Mint Cola Bottling Company in Salsbury, NC. Mint Cola was actually created by the Maysville Syrup Company in Kentucky. The Salsbury plant was just a franchise. From what I gather Mint Cola was on the way out due to sugar shortages, and they needed a new leader to replace it, and Cheerwine was created in 1917.

 The label shown is a reproduction most likely made during the 75th anniversary of the brand's creation. They also produced acl labeled bottles with the same design on them. This glass looks like something from that era. It looks far too clean and shiny to be a paper label.

 I've never seen a Cheerwine with an original diamond label, it would be nice to find one though.


----------



## kickassbob (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I am guessing this is what the label looked like also. If anyone has any additional info please let me know. Thank you


----------



## epackage (Nov 28, 2012)

This guy seems to be the Cheerwine King http://www.blakescheerwineoldies.com/blakescheerwineoldies.htm so you might want to ask him any questions you may have. Here's a pic from his site of a tin sign of the label on the glass Bob showed...


----------



## kickassbob (Nov 28, 2012)

Just emailed Blake. Hopefully he will get back with me.
 Thank you


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 28, 2012)

Interesting Cheerwine article ...

 [ Adjust little zoom magnifying glasses if necessary ]

 http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=hu4bAAAAIBAJ&sjid=AFMEAAAAIBAJ&pg=3936,5329829&dq=mint+cola+cheerwine&hl=en


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 29, 2012)

I do not this Blake feller, but the 'Evil J.W.' is pretty much up to speed on the subject and has a great collection of said product. He does not have a webpage that I know of, but he's da man as far as I'm concerned

 There's also two acl 'Kolowines' from the company that are hard to get also.


----------



## kickassbob (Nov 29, 2012)

How do I find this  'Evil J.W.' ? Is he a member here?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 29, 2012)

No he's not a member here, he lives in Denver, N.C..

 Find him? Any bottle show in the N.C./S.C. area. He'll be at the Columbia in Feb..

 Randy K. as Bottle Junkie 56 is the go to man as members here go.


----------



## kickassbob (Nov 29, 2012)

I think I have seen a article about him. Thanks for the info


----------



## kickassbob (Dec 3, 2012)

Does anyone have a list of all the places Cheerwine was bottled and maybe dates?


----------



## LC (Dec 3, 2012)

I was looking around on Google , and according to info there Cheerwine is still being made ! Supposedly been in business since 1917 . Looks to have companies in fifty states by 2014 I believe it stated . Here is a link below to do some reading on the company . There are also quite a few other links as well . I just did a Google search on Cheerwine Bottling . Here is one of the links below .

http://www.journalnow.com/business/article_a96cac31-d3af-5adf-bce7-b21613feb9eb.html


----------



## kickassbob (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks LC I have seen that article before. I have googled my butt off looking for info on vintage Cheerwine items pre 1960 and can only find a little info so I thought I could ask a couple of ya'll. I was really just interested in who bottled Cheerwine pre 1960. I have saw others have a list on Coke, Pepsi, Dr pepper etc.


----------



## cheerwineguy (Jan 8, 2013)

If you still need some information regarding Cheerwine bottles I can help you with that.  Let me know the best way to contact you.


----------

